# W.B. dam...my fault.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

4/4/19 @ da dam. Fished it 6:45 pm to 8:45 pm.

As I was walking up just past the cove a young guy had just landed a low 30's muskie from sand bar. Wind was low and from the northeast. I get down to my spot and about 30 minutes later to my right I'm guessing was the young man's father catches a nice muskie. Shortly after a guy walks down and on his 5th cast hammers a very good size muskie...i walk over to him with my net and he asked if I was Don from OGF. I get into the water and the fish swims hard right at me like a torpedo and almost right into the net...20 seconds later I get the fish in the net and almost immediately I see that the treble hooks are caught in the net in a way that the net can't fully take the the fish...flip/flop off it goes!!!

He says that it was his 1st muskie! I can't even begin to say how bad I feel. I never got his name and just told him that I was sorry and felt sick to my stomach. I walked back to my spot and continued to fish till after dark. Around 8:45 I pack up and the walk back seemed like forever let alone the drive back home which is about 25 minutes took 35 as I found myself driving under the speed limit and running the scenario in my head.

Anyway if you are reading this...I am truly sorry. 

Tight lines my friend. 

Don.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

You tried your best to help out so I am sure the guy understood.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...he did say "that's fishing" I don't know...sucks probably more for me than him. I lost my MOJO. 

Don.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

That was us. My son had a 35 incher an d mine was 31.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice. I couldn't buy a hit last night. I did see 2 swim buy. It was a crazy hour and a half there.

Don.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice fish to take the sting away of losing the big one.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I think you lost your lucky rock Don! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hahaha...I was standing on it for 75% of the time lol! One of those days.

Don.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job boys I heard after you become a g man you get the bigger ones. Lol congrats


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

No worries twisted, I would have liked to get a picture with that fish but the fight alone I'll never forget! Really wanted to get back at it tonight but just not happening. I caught a bug and I'll be back to get another. Thanks for the help, no way I would have got that in solo. Just wasn't my time.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't want this to get off the subject but someone knows us. I know gvill wants him. But until the levy passes/ fails he is a rocket. I just don't know which trophy is bigger . The muskie or the eagle.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great job on both and nice healthy looking muskies


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol Bet them other boys on that podium don’t know either. A lot of work to get both good job kid.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Walleyeguy46 said:


> View attachment 299983
> That was us. My son had a 35 incher an d mine was 31.
> View attachment 299981


Are you slow retrieving the jerk baits or actually jerking them through the water column?


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

We jerk pause and twitch on those. We aren't after walleye so we don't slow retrieve.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Also a steady retrieve works for either fish, I’ve gotten one Muskie and a few eyes with a steady retrieve husky jerk, also last year got a ski on a swim bait. Gotta try different retrieves and lures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished the dam @ westbranch just abit ago. Beautiful late evening going into night...saw a few rollers right around 7:30. Alot of folks shoreline fishing and numerous boats with a bunch casting baits that made splashes in the water like throwing rocks. Heard alot of chatter as voices/sound carry well out there...stories about muskies/walleye...picked up a few notes while fishing tonight lol.

...no fish for me again as my MOJO is just flat out gone. Saw a few swim by muskie and 1 almost caught but popped off. I left the lot at 8:53 pm and counted 18 cars/trucks there with more pulling in.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...what to do in the morning?

Do I head north and steelhead it...or hit the Dam again? I'm in a downward spiral. Almost thinking dam...and not bringing the net...bc we all know those are the times when we need it...I'm so supertious its ridiculous LOL!

...I'm getting my MOJO back and soon.

Stay twisted people. 

Don.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...what to do in the morning?
> 
> Do I head north and steelhead it...or hit the Dam again? I'm in a downward spiral. Almost thinking dam...and not bringing the net...bc we all know those are the times when we need it...I'm so supertious its ridiculous LOL!
> 
> ...


I would go steelhead. JMO 

"casting baits that made splashes in the water like throwing rocks. Heard alot of chatter as voices/sound carry well out there"

Are you saying noise scares walleye spawning in 2 ft of water or less?  lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol not really to that effect. For me I like to fish 4" or less bc I'm trying for walleye 95% of the time...I don't know maybe it's just me but tossing BIGbaits is just not my game. Now don't get me wrong as I like to fish <live> bait as large as 8 inches for my cats...big bait big fish...

...sometimes while fishing the dam @ westbranch I will throw a 5" stick bait with rattle and fish it hard only to wake/attract whatever is in the area a few times then go with a slow twitch bait and have had success with this method. 

...keep casting...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

1 vote for steel...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...going over some pictures now...lol 

...the last picture is what started it alllll.

April 11th 2014 @ 7:30 ish off the rocks @ the westbranch dam!

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm out...fishing in 6 hours or sooo
...report to be posted later sunday.

Good luck and tight lines to all who fish ARE northeast waters sunday.

...lost MOJO mission clock has started lol.

Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I smell a lawsuit with that net job Don....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Don did a bang up job recently netting a nice eye for me, I netted the other one solo. My first trip out that night.








And guys say there’s nothing in WB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dude when it happened I literally stood there in the water just below my knees for 10 seconds and stared at the empty net...there were thoughts going through my head a million miles an hour...then I said I was sorry and really nothing after that...I walked back to my spot and all I could think about was the pictures we should have taking. No law suit is needed my friend as I've punished myself with a lost MOJO. Haven't caught a fish since lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

HAHAHA...thank you snag! And so there is the untold story LOL!

TIGHT LINES AND GOOD TIMES!!!

DON.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I gotta say something about that night...for one it was probably the best <dam> experience I've ever had. It's right there when I got my 1st muskie back in 2014. Snag walks down the rocks just as I lost a muskie on a cast that I just launched out. There was some fish talk back and forth and the westbranch waters just looked/felt fishy! As a matter of FACT at 1 point I said to snag...it feels fishy. 10 minutes later he gets bit off right at shore. Shortly after that he says I got one and I think it's a muskie...I grab my <net> and Rock walk over and boom the fish is in the net. DUDE ITS A WALLEYE! pictures taken and back to fishing...20 minutes later he says it again...ground hog day lol. I can say right now before the <snagged it> posts that may come...both fish in da mouth. In my opinion there is a sweet spot with this walleye spawn/shore fishing as over the years I've witnessed these type of moments. None as though on 3/23/19. I've also caught a beast eye from the dam back in 2016...and get this it was same day! 

...all I know is that while fishing with snag on that night and getting the opportunity to net 1 of 2 of his monsters is something that I'm very proud to be part of!!! 

It was fishing fate!

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah Don it was a night to remember, the best I’ve ever done on a inland lake. The stars were aligned that night for me and my own lucky rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome indeed! I know where that rock is...and I can say this...I won't touch it but will take a picture of it lol.

Good times that night...love it!

Don.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't let that bother you, brother, it's happened to all of us at one time or another. I am SURE you will land for another guy and get your mojo back. At least you were nice enough to try to help. I wish more people were like that.

BTW, a hell of a muskie you have in that last pic How big was he, twist?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Its wasssss... BIG lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

There is a story behind that night back in 2014...I'll tell it again here soon. Westbranch...dam. the walk the sunsets the things that come out at night...the place does me right when things are twisted. No fish or fish good times bad times...its <my> place for fixing.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...story time.

...the 1st pic is the final standing with what I regertsied...I came up with this number as I blew up the pic and measured...44" with tail cut off in picture. Give or take a fisherman tell all... I came up with 47" now i know it wasn't 41" lol and I know nowadays that it sure wasn't 44" as those low 40's and mid 40's have come and gone as I've had hands on at the dam. 47" is solid in my book and some would say less/more...shoot <dam> thing may have been 50" lol...doubt it but close...

...I don't know how to post the original post about it but my very good friend REDJADA placed the post back in 2014...2nd picture. 1st picture has the certificate and lure. I also have a scale from the muskie I found on the rocks after RELEASE. If you can find the original post ... read it ... it's what started my love of the westbranch dam and everything that the great resiviour has to offer. Crazy that I've been fishing for 40 ish years and only the last 5 years have really appreciated what <FISHING> has to offer!

...for me ... can only say that it is something that is so reflective/reloading/rewarding/and sometimes down right miserable lol. I'm talking like...hard day at work...with 5 people not showing up and doing their job plus dealing with the aches and pains of not going to the doctor bc <it> hurts...listen...FISHING does it...does it right does it good. Catching or not...pay attention to what's going on while out fishing and do some <thought> time...the beavers/eagles/stupid carp sucking at the surface/and that little mink that stole my cutbait off the dam...that guy had me more afraid than the coyote that followed me back one night while fishing the W.B. dam one night...

...OGF ... take what you will call it for what's it worth. For me ... this site and westbranch and all northeast ohio waters has something and a time/memory that you will and should reflex and have a ... lasting/changing moment that will last a life time. In closing I would like to say that ... TIME. It doesn't stop. One thing is for sure if you don't use it ... shoot it will pass ... you ... by.

Stay twisted OGF.

Don.

...days of the new...how do you know.

...it's a song that I play sometimes while making that drive to the DAM.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't matter how long, bro, that critter is a HAWG. I think you may be shorting yourself at 30, looks bigger than that to me. Anyway, great job and great fish.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree. That sucker had a huge head and beautiful color. The ones I have caught are pretty plain looking and have small heads but are fat. I think that is definitely pushing 50. Looks a lot larger than the big one I caught last week and that was 43 inches. I hope to get back out there soon, but seems as though I will not be back for awhile as I got roped into baseball again this year. Does anyone know if the color depends on Gender?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Snag you finally showed off the big girls! You had quite a season starter on the dam for sure this year..much better than I did... guess I'll have to get the waders on for my come back....who am I kidding we both know my daughter will put us both to shame...she's such a showoff

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Twisted, 

I'd bet that muskie is over 45" for sure. I've only caught one and it was 39" and 14lbs. Yours is a beast!!! 

I hit the dam last night. Was feeling a little depressed because of all the things I have going on in life right now that aren't going like I expected them to. I didn't get to the dam until sunset. Got to see a good sunset though! Watched some ducks and geese fly past as I walked the dam. Walked all the way to the spillway and fished it until 10pm. Never fished the spillway before. Got no bites, but had some nice peaceful solitude down there. Now, I've got my mind right and I'm ready for the stuff I gotta get done this weekend.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice. I like it. 

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Very nice. I like it.
> 
> Don.


Found a little humor for ya Don










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got a chance to go last night again finally. Super windy. Missed a good one. 3 gator rolls and a couple jumps straightened out a treble hook. Only bite we had.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

Why is it the person who is supposed to net the largest fish you have ever hooked in your life suddenly loses his depth perception, all physical coordination, any sense of urgency, and, quite often, the net?- Patrick McManus


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 4/4/19 @ da dam. Fished it 6:45 pm to 8:45 pm.
> 
> As I was walking up just past the cove a young guy had just landed a low 30's muskie from sand bar. Wind was low and from the northeast. I get down to my spot and about 30 minutes later to my right I'm guessing was the young man's father catches a nice muskie. Shortly after a guy walks down and on his 5th cast hammers a very good size muskie...i walk over to him with my net and he asked if I was Don from OGF. I get into the water and the fish swims hard right at me like a torpedo and almost right into the net...20 seconds later I get the fish in the net and almost immediately I see that the treble hooks are caught in the net in a way that the net can't fully take the the fish...flip/flop off it goes!!!
> 
> ...


Had similar thing happen on erie Saturday night with a buddy. Had a a 30+ walleye on the line. Reeled it to the boat. Buddy tried to net it. Net got into the treble hooks. Off went the fish. Dam!!!!!


twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 4/4/19 @ da dam. Fished it 6:45 pm to 8:45 pm.
> 
> As I was walking up just past the cove a young guy had just landed a low 30's muskie from sand bar. Wind was low and from the northeast. I get down to my spot and about 30 minutes later to my right I'm guessing was the young man's father catches a nice muskie. Shortly after a guy walks down and on his 5th cast hammers a very good size muskie...i walk over to him with my net and he asked if I was Don from OGF. I get into the water and the fish swims hard right at me like a torpedo and almost right into the net...20 seconds later I get the fish in the net and almost immediately I see that the treble hooks are caught in the net in a way that the net can't fully take the the fish...flip/flop off it goes!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Similar incident while trolling for walleye om erie the other night. Had probably 30+ walleye on the line. My buddy grabbed the net. Net got the hooks. Off went the fish. Damn!!!!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Most big fish are probably lost the first 15 seconds, or last 15 seconds when people see it and panic.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If I come down to west Branch with my puddle jumper, I’ll have an open seat. Or I’ll bring the new rig with the 150 on the back. Lol 
Both will have open seats


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

karp.20 said:


> Why is it the person who is supposed to net the largest fish you have ever hooked in your life suddenly loses his depth perception, all physical coordination, any sense of urgency, and, quite often, the net?- Patrick McManus


 ...brother ... not sure it went down like you say. I've netted plenty of big fish in my time and most by myself with and without a net. Shoot for me it's already been played out. But with this last experience as soon as the muskie was in the net noticed the treble hooks caught in a way that it was trouble. All this in a 2 second time fram... yea reel quick and all...just one of those things. 

..
It is what it was...still something of a experience. 

Don.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I personally witnessed what happened that day and the fish came torpedoing at the net on the first run. A good attempt to scoop it as it was still green. The second attempt put the head in the net. He did nothing wrong. The fish was too big for the net. Trebles hooked on the net. Fish flopped out and fish was gone. He definitely didn't lose sense of urgency. Has happened to me tons of times while trolling with perfect 10's. Also happened to me on the rocks at Lorain this oct with a fish I could have weighed in for the brawl.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

nothing wrong with loosing a fish,i look at that she won.
prevent that,
never put net in water,only when she is redy to scoop.
the guy with rod has to put that fish in position.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...brother ... not sure it went down like you say. I've netted plenty of big fish in my time and most by myself with and without a net. Shoot for me it's already been played out. But with this last experience as soon as the muskie was in the net noticed the treble hooks caught in a way that it was trouble. All this in a 2 second time fram... yea reel quick and all...just one of those things.
> 
> ..
> It is what it was...still something of a experience.
> ...


I read that in a book by Patrick McManus, the guy that used to write the last laugh in outdoor life magazine, and it made me think of this thread. Just tried to bring some humor to the situation.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sh** happens!


----------

